
Bcachefs status update, current work - koverstreet
https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/12/2/46
======
pmoriarty
Some background information on bcachefs:

[https://www.patreon.com/bcachefs](https://www.patreon.com/bcachefs)

------
xte
In the mean time I'm a happy nilfs2 user (not so happy for the cleaner
performance but in the end it works) down from the root. A logfs is really
nice against accidental overwrite/delection and coupled with LUKS+LVM while
far from zfs comfort and perhaps future bcachefs it can work with enough
flexibility (nilfs2 can resize both in grow and shrink direction live and IME
issueless).

GNU/Linux desperately need a modern storage solution, well ANY OS I know of
except DragonflyBSD (Hammer) do need it.

~~~
shmerl
OpenZFS is available, if you need something right now.

Though it's not convenient to use for normal desktop systems (something like
Partition Manager and Gparted don't support it).

~~~
xte
I have used it both FreeBSD port and LLNL port but for now on GNU/Linux IMO
it's better LUKS+LVM+nilfs2 for stability and performance...

------
indolering
I'm a big fan of Bcachefs, but why hasn't it attracted any corporate
sponsorship? Is ZFS/XFS/Btrfs "good enough" or is everyone burnt out on "next-
gen" filesystems?

Edit: Oh, it looks like it does have a corporate sponsor now!

~~~
shmerl
Who is backing it?

~~~
espadrine
It could be elements.tv based on this article[0].

It would presumably match the described focus in the LKML update:

> _My current priority is reflink - as that will be highly useful to the
> company that 's funding bcachefs development_

… as making copies of large audio / video files is likely a common operation
in post-production.

[0]: [https://www.patreon.com/posts/whats-
cooking-15861769](https://www.patreon.com/posts/whats-cooking-15861769)

~~~
Valmar
elements.tv gets my vote, then! :)

------
nwmcsween
An interesting bit is that replication can be xattr based and eventually a
daemon could run to add xattrs to specific file signature (e.g. all files in
/home that have JPEG sig replicate 3x, etc).

~~~
7e
Isilon's filesytem does similar.

------
amaccuish
So if anyone can help: I've got a nice BTRFS raid nas at home, and I'm
wondering if I should switch the bcachefs?

~~~
shmerl
Btrfs is quite ahead features wise.

If that's up to date:

* [https://bcachefs.org/Todo/](https://bcachefs.org/Todo/)

* [https://bcachefs.org](https://bcachefs.org)

* [https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Status](https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Status)

That said, you can support Bcachefs development here:
[https://www.patreon.com/bcachefs](https://www.patreon.com/bcachefs)

It looks very promising, and can get better than Btrfs.

~~~
koverstreet
The bcachefs web site is definitely not up to date, although I still wouldn't
recommend it for normal users before it goes upstream :)

~~~
Valmar
Some of us are quite happy to test it. ;)

